# Gaming Netbook



## mile25 (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo, ich suche ein Netbook für bis zu 700 €. Ich will keine High-End Spiele damit spielen, aber z.B. Diablo 3 sollte auf höchsten Einstellungen spielbar sein. Da ich das Notebook auch für die Uni nutzen möchte. Hat jemand vllt einen Tipp?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2014)

Empfehle diese Frage mal ins Technik Forum zu verschieben.

Da biste richtig aufgehoben


----------



## Paradoxic (17. Juni 2014)

Habe ich, weil ich vor 1,5 Monaten EXAKT auf der gleichen Suche war. Für 700&#8364; kannst du es vergessen, da kriegst du zwar vernünftige Netbooks, die kommen aber alle nur mit der Intel HD Grafikkarte von der CPU daher, die nur sehr bedingt zum Spielen geeignet ist.

http://www.amazon.de/UX32LN-R4028H-Ultrabook-Intel-NVIDIA-silber/dp/B00IWPZ8RK

Den habe ich genommen. Ist aktuell für den Standardpreis von 900&#8364; so gut wie überall ausverkauft, weil es der Nachfolger aus einer sehr erfolgreichen Reihe ist und kostet 950&#8364; oder 900&#8364;, solltest du woanders fündig werden. Für die 200&#8364; mehr gibts aber wirklich einiges mehr. Ne 128gb SSD, nen Full HD mattes *IPS*-Panel mit fantastischen Schwarzewerten, beleuchtete Tastatur und das Wichtigste als Spieler,

ne dedizierte Grafikkarte - die 840m. Die ist für Ultrabook Größe und gerade die extrem geringe Dicke fast das Maximum, was du einbauen kannst. Ich glaube es gibt auch noch einen mit ner 850m, aber der ist dann extrem teuer. Die Leistung ist für viele aktuelle Spiele absolut ausreichend, sofern du nicht alles auf Ultra spielen willst (sollte denke ich klar sein) und ist spitze für die Größe - Diablo ist natürlich erst recht kein Problem. Die Unterschiede zwischen ner Intel HD und ner dedizierten Grafikkarte sind enorm, kannst dich ja mal online umschauen.

Den kann ich auf jeden Fall empfehlen, auch die Akkulaufzeit ist bei nem normalen Office Betrieb mit 5-6 Stunden absolut OK.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2014)

E: sorry verguckt :s


----------



## painschkes (17. Juni 2014)

_Schau dir mal ein MSI GE60 um die 700€ an - mehr kriegst du eigentlich nicht für dein Geld._


----------



## Fendrin (17. Juni 2014)

Servus,

bin z.Z. auch auf der Suche nach einem Notebook in der Preisklasse. Es soll hauptsächlich für die FH und "ab und zu mal ein paar Games" dienen.
Nen PC als primäres Gaming-Gerät hab ich hier.
In der Preisklasse bis 700€ ist es schwierig was passendes zu finden - letzten Endes schwanke ich im Moment zwischen den 3 Geräten:
Vorraussetzung sind des Weiteren 15" & ne Auflösung von 1920 x 1080.


1. Acer Aspire V5-573G-54208G50akk


_Ne 750M, 8GB Ram, 500GB HDD,  aber nen i5 4200*U*_
_Dafür würde es (hätte es eine SSD) als Ultrabook durchgehen. Durch den Einsatz der 4200U CPU lassen sich allerdings auch längere Akkulaufzeiten erreichen._
_Gerade im Hinblick auf den Einsatzzweck "für die FH" nicht zu vernachlässigende Punkte._
_Was mich ein wenig davon abhält zu sagen "Das nehm ich", ist aber auch ein wenig die Tatsache dass Acer Notebooks nicht gerade in der Verarbeitung glänzen, was man so liest._
_Was mir auch aufgefallen ist, dass es nur einen "Doppeleingang" für Lautsprecher und Micro hat. Hier muss man wohl mit einem Adapter arbeiten. _
_Das Design finde ich allerdings durchaus ansprechend._

2. ASUS F550LNV-DM210
[font=alternate_gothic_fs_no_3Rg, Calibri, Candara,]
[/font]
_Ebenfalls nen i5 4200U, 8Gig Ram, allerdings eine 840M, dafür aber eine 1TB HDD und Win 8.1_
_Lt. Benchmarks ist die 750M leistungsstärker als die 840M. _
_Wie es hier mit der Verarbeitung ausschaut kann ich nicht sagen. Das Notebook ist d__icker als das Acer und rund 300g schwerer._
_Dafür durchaus vom Design her ansprechend._


3. MSI GE60-i550M245FD

_i5 4200M, ne 750M, aber nur 4Gig Ram und 500GB HDD. _
_Ich denke das ist wirklich das Optimum, was man in dieser Preisklasse an Leistung -  von der CPU und GPU her - bekommt. _
_Die M-Version der CPU liegt in Benchmarks doch deutlich vor der U Version. http://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Processors-Benchmarklist.2436.0.html_
_Ich befürchte allerdings, dass sich die stärkere CPU zu sehr auf die Laufzeit auswirkt. Mit 2,4kg ist es auch das schwerste der drei. Optisch ist es durchaus ansprechend._
_Das beisst sich wieder ein wenig mit dem Einsatz in der FH._
_Die 4Gig Ram wären verschmerzbar, kann man ja auf 8Gig aufrüsten._
_
_
_
_
Es ist echt schwer, die gegensätzlichen Anforderungen "Gamingpower" / Portabilität in der Preisklasse irgendwie unter einen Hut zu bekommen.
Irgendwo muss man immer Abstriche machen. Im Moment tendiere ich zum Acer. Beim MSI hätte man aber die Gewissheit, das Maximum an Leistung für 700€ zu bekommen.

Die Qual der Wahl 

lg Fen
_
_
_
_
_
_


----------



## alphadragon (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo mile25,
Netbooks sind sehr klein und haben große Probleme mit der kühlung. Zu dem kosten sie viel, da eben viel Power in wenig Platz rein muss
Also ich halte eigentlich weniger von netbooks weil die nicht viel platz für technik haben.
aber hier ist ne liste von guten netbooks  http://www.netbooktest.net/gaming/ wenn dann nimm ein acer oder so was in der richtung! Bei der unendlich großen Auswahl an Notebooks solltest du aber nicht sofort kaufen, sondern aussortieren was alles drin und dran sein muss und was eben nicht.


----------

